# Few Random Cool Photos..



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

I found these leaves...never saw them before and thought they were cool.









This reminds me the old TV show Highway To Heaven with Michael Landon.









Can you see me??


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Great pics!

The clouds are very HtH! I really like the sunglasses shot too.

Nice work!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Beautiful shots!!

Dawn


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I've enjoyed many of the photos you've posted in the past, but these really show off your skill. You have a great eye! =)


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Monique said:


> Great pics!
> 
> The clouds are very HtH! I really like the sunglasses shot too.
> 
> Nice work!


Thanks Monique....


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Beautiful shots!!
> 
> Dawn


Thanks Dawn...


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

911jason said:


> I've enjoyed many of the photos you've posted in the past, but these really show off your skill. You have a great eye! =)


Thanks Jason....I've been having a lot of fun with it. Living in another state sure does help.


----------

